# Dell XPS M1530 wireless configuration



## vdaras (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello,

I've just installed FreeBSD for my first time on my laptop, and I have encountered a problem with the wireless card configuration (BROADCOM BCM4310). Specifically, when I try to change the wireless interface's state to "up", the system freezes. Here is the output:


```
[root@vasilis-freebsd vasilis]\$ ifconfig wlan0 up
Sleeping thread (tid 100211, pid 1854) owns a non-sleepable lock
panic: sleeping thread
cpuid = 1
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc08e0d07 at kdb_backtrace+0x47
#1 0xc08b1dc7 at panic+0x117
#2 0xc08ed4bc at propagate_priority+0xfc
#3 0xc08ee302 at turnstile_wait+0x2d2
#4 0xc08a1f6c at _mtx_lock_flags+0x10c
#5 0xc08a2262 at _mtx_lock_flags+0x42
#6 0xc0fdfb5a at bwi_intr+0x3a
#7 0xc088903b at intr_event_execute_handlers+0x13b
#8 0xc088a75b at ithread_loop+0x6b
#9 0xc0886d51 at fork_exit+0x91
#10 0xc0bcbf34 at fork_trampoline+0x8
panic: bufwrite: buffer is not busy???
cpuid = 1
Uptime: 6m28s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Automatic rebbot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
```


Here are my configuration file entries

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_bwi_load="YES"
bwi_v3_ucode_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_bwi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```


/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
eapol_version=1
ap_scan=1
fast_reauth=1

network={
}
```

network entry in wpa_supplicant.conf is empty because when network info is provided, the system freezes during boot-up.



Here is *ifconfig* output:


```
msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8010a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,TSO4,LINKSTATE>
	ether 00:1d:09:4a:27:82
	media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
	status: no carrier


bwi0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:1f:3a:43:55:f4
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier


fwe0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 42:4f:c0:10:cc:70
	ch 1 dma -1


fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	lladdr 42.4f.c0.0.38.10.cc.70.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0


lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>


wlan0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:1f:3a:43:55:f4
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
	ssid "" channel 1 (2412 MHz 11b)
	country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
	bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 1
	bintval 0
```


Any ideas on what's happening folks?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 16, 2011)

I found it quicker to install an edimax usb dongle (one with a large antenna for better reception) (a/b/g) than use the broadcom & ndis... but have you tried booting with acpi disabled? Or maybe an irq conflict in the bios on that machine? I never really figured out the ndis steps and proper files to use...


----------



## richardpl (Apr 17, 2011)

OP is not using ndis. Stop spreading fud.


----------



## vdaras (Apr 17, 2011)

I disabled acpi, same error.


----------



## vdaras (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry for the double-post but the issue is solved...bwi driver needed this patch http://www.freshports.org/net/bwi-firmware-kmod. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## richardwagner (Oct 12, 2011)

*Issues with connecting to WiFi*

[ Merged in - removed [Solved] tag -- Mod. ]

Hello! I'm having the same issue as the OP in this thread.

I've applied the patch but this doesn't change anything for me and the issue remains.

Unlike the OP in the mentioned thread, I haven't updated any .conf files yet but I would think that this wouldn't make a difference with this issue.

If there's anything else someone needs to know that's not in this thread let me know.


----------

